# T/C Contender



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

I picked up an older contender this weekend with a 30-30 & 4X TC scope + a .357 barrel for about 1/2 the cost of a new one at Gander Mtn with one barrel and no scope.

I'd like to also get a 14" .44mag for hunting in OH or will the 10" .357mag be okay. I've never handgun hunted before so I'm not sure about the .357. I don't plan on shooting beyond 100yds with it.

Probably also going to pickup a .22lr barrel for lots of practicing.

This thing is sweeet!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i love my encore... i have 20ga barrel, 209x50 barrel, and .17 remington barrel...

check out - 

http://www.encoreclassifieds.com/


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Contenders are fun. I started with a 44 mag 10" and factory wood grips, the recoil was brutal. I got a Pachmyer set of grips and forend, and went with the 44 mag 14" barrel, a pleasure to shoot. You should be forewarned, Contenders are addictive! I now have three frames, custom barrels by Bullberry, Van Horn, and Carpenter including a 45 Caliber Muzzle loader barrel. Oh yes, there are the custom stocks, it goes on.

I would suggest the 44 Mag for deer in Ohio, the 357 is marginal, in my opinion.

John


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I am looking to trade my Lone Eagle .44 mag for an Encore.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

I would go with the .44 also with a 14 IN. Barrel. It's a little easier to handle and more powe against the deer. Hogs to. You could also pick up .50 AE and .500 S&W and .500 Alaskan Barrels. Bipod helps. The cool thing since it is a pistol you can build it into a rifle and back to a pistol for range shooting or a .17 HMR for Rodent Hunting. I am looking for a .45 Muzzleloader in a 12IN. Configuration.


----------



## bluegill314 (Nov 21, 2006)

So, I have a question about the recoil of a Contender. I had a Ruger Bisley in 44 mag that was tolerable, but not enjoyable, to shoot. Didn't use it much so I let it go. Recently I've become interested in re-aquireing a handgun for deer hunting, and the versitility of the Contender is appealing, especially for a rimfire guy like myself. However, I keep reading comments about the recoil of the big single shot, even in 44. Now, in my opinion the T/C would be easier to handle than a revolver because of the weight, especially with the longer barrel displacing it further forward. But the grip shape is different, too. So those of you that have used both Contenders and conventional 44's, what are your feelings on recoil differences between the two?

Eric


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a TCR-83 a few years back with several extra barrels, one of my more accurate rifles, ended up selling it, wish I never did that.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

314,
I have fired a number of 44 mag revolvers, in my opinion, the Contender with a 10" barrel and factory wood grips, is worse than any as far as recoil is concerned. As I mentioned in my previous post, with a 14" barrel and Pachmyer Decelerator grips and forend, it is a joy to shoot, much more tolerable than a revolver.
John


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

heres my encore setup


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for all of the links and information.

Great looking buck luredaddy!

The 14" heavy barrel turns the 170gr 30-30 into a pussycat. I can't imagine the .44mag being real bad. I'm not too overly sensitve to recoil though.

Right now, I'm looking at a 445 super mag barrel. It can also shoot regular 44 mags as well. Plus, the price is right.

Everything about the T/C's is first rate quality and craftsmanship. I regret not getting one sooner!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

If Im not mistaken I think at one time TC made a Super-14 hunter barrel in 44 with a muzzle brake(I had one in 223 at one time) not sure if they still make that barrel or not, another good place to look for everything TC is Eds Contenders(have to google it to find his website) but he is out of OK, and he has a boatload of barrels and accesories, he is also a great guy to deal with.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

TMK,
I sent you a Private Message a few days ago about some Contender barrels I have for sale. Did you get the message?
John


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Also might want to check out SSK Industries here in Ohio they will rechamber build custom barrels. Pretty much anything you need they can do.


----------

